
Show HN: Open Sukkah – Airbnb for Public Sukkahs - machtesh
http://www.opensukkah.com
======
jarnix
I hope it's not for Russians customers though

------
lecarore
I like the very straightforward ui. But after making a test offer, i couldn't
even cancel it.

~~~
machtesh
Thanks. I just deleted it. I didn't want to get into authentication to let
people update or delete their posts so for now I'm just going to get rid of
them manually. Maybe I'll probably add it for next sukkot though.

------
jakobov
Cool project. Who are you? Chag Sameach

~~~
machtesh
Thanks! Canadian who now lives in Tel Aviv. Working as a frontend developer.
Just did this as a fun side project. Chag Sameach!

~~~
jakobov
Cool. I am an american living in Jerusalem, working at mobileye.

